# [SOLD] Shimano M324 SPD/Flat pedals



## dellzeqq (21 Nov 2010)

in decent nick. One of them has a crank attached to it, for whatever reason....

Anyway, free to good home, but since these are no nigh on sixty quid I'd expect you to make a cheque out to Shaun

post free

simon_legg'at'yahoo.co.uk - I sort of miss PMs


----------



## GrumpyGregry (21 Nov 2010)

is the crank in turn connected to anything else?
_
de spud bones connected to de crank bone, de crank bones connected to de axle bone, de axles bones connected to de frame bone. Hear the word of the Dell._

Is this union of crank and pedal permanent, or would the application of a Birmingham spanner divorce the two?


----------



## dellzeqq (21 Nov 2010)

they might easily be separated...


----------



## Moodyman (21 Nov 2010)

Are these still available Dell? If so, I'd be interested, if Greg don't want them.


----------



## dellzeqq (21 Nov 2010)

I think Greg was just asking the question so send me an e-mail. Do you want the crank?


----------



## Moodyman (21 Nov 2010)

PM Sent

No need for the crank if you can remove easily. Otherwise I'll take a hammer and spanner to it on receipt.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (21 Nov 2010)

G'wan Moodyman you got first dibs. My intentions were honourable rather than merely rhetorical. I was asking for a friend but he's gone off air. Probably out riding his bike.


----------



## dellzeqq (21 Nov 2010)

gone to the man in Yorkshire!


----------



## dellzeqq (25 Nov 2010)

posted yesterday - should be with you in a couple of days


----------

